# Off camera flash cable help



## Scuba (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok so flash is something I haven't dealt with much so I wanted to make sure I buy the correct thing here.  I have a 5D and a 420ex speedlite.  The 420ex does not have manual control for flash power and I want to use it off camera.  Basically just to get the flash off camera to get some non direct lighting.  I was looking for a wired connection at this time to play with it and see if I care to upgrade to wireless.  Anyways my question is what cable to get?  I believe the OC-E3 is the canon model but is crazy over priced so I wanted to try a off brand.  I want a cable to maintain the E-TTL correct?  I feel like such a noob when it comes to flash, but I guess you don't learn unless you ask.  I did some reading on the E-TTL/TTL and still don't totally grasp the whole thing.  Any help would be great.  Oh yeah the main reason I am getting this is to take some pictures at a sign museum.  Will these lengths be sufficient?

I was looking at these 2 so far:
Vello TTL-Off-Camera Flash Cord for Canon EOS - 3.0' OCS-C3 B&H
says compare to the Canon OC-E3 but it looks to only be TTL?

Bower E-TTL Flash Extension Cord (4.5', 1.4 m) SFCCAN B&H Photo


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

Those cords would certainly be one way to get the flash 'off the camera', but not very far.  Those are usually employed when you are using a flash bracket, and some photographers will hold the flash in their left hand, out at arm's length.  Yes, that can do a lot for your lighting, compared to keeping the flash on the camera....but it's quite the same as what most people are talking about when they mention off-camera-flash.  
Usually, it's having the flash on a light stand (or something) so that you can position it almost anywhere.

Yes, the Canon 'Off-Shoe Cords' are expensive.  You the off brand ones are certainly cheaper, but these cords (even the Canon ones) aren't known for being 100% reliable.  It's not that they mis-fire, they just stop working (sometimes).  

OK, so if you want to keep E-TTL metering (auto flash metering) with that flash, you will need to use the OC type cord or you could use the Canon wireless system (you'd have to buy a 'Master' unit like the 580EX).  
Because of that limitation (among other reasons) most photographer are using their flashes off-camera without TTL metering...in manual mode.  When doing this, you can use a simple cord to trigger the flash, or you can use a simple radio trigger.
The only problem with this, is that your particular flash doesn't have manual control options, so it would just fire at full power every time.

To use a simple cord, you would need a hot shoe adapter for the flash.  FlashZebra.com: Flash Hotshoe Adapters
Your 5D has a PC type sync socket, your XSi does not.  So for the Rebel, you would need another adapter. FlashZebra.com: Camera Hotshoe Adapters
By the way, PC connections suck.  If you go this route, get mono plug cords & adapters.

My suggestion, would be to just get a cheap wireless flash trigger kit.  Something like this Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger Set V4 - Gadget Infinity
All you would need to do with this, is put the transmitter on the camera, the flash on the receiver and make sure they all have batteries.  

As your flash would only fire at full power, you'd be a bit limited, but you can still control the exposure by adjusting the ISO, the aperture and the distance from the flash to the subject.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 14, 2011)

ok that is what I was afraid of.  I guess what I really need to do is get a different flash that has manual control.  I just don't use it often enough...clearly by my confusion.  I really like natural light more.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

That was one of the things they upgraded for the 430EX.  

It would be easy to tell you to just go out and buy a 430EX II or a 580EX II...but they aren't cheap.  That's why many photographers choose to go with cheaper flashes that don't have TTL capabilities.  They are perfect for O.C.F., if you don't want or need TTL.  Something like this LumoPro LP160 Quad Sync Manual Flash MPEX or this Vivitar 285HV Flash MPEX.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 14, 2011)

so basically the 420ex is not a great choice for off camera use.  Hmm well I guess I should really play with what I have and figure out more about what I got and if I truly need something different for what I normally do.  I am just doing this one thing so we shall see how it goes.  I think I will just play with bounce and see how things go and maybe just use a reflector with it rather then spending money on stuff I won't use that often and is really just for this one shoot for a friend.  I have better things to spend the money on such as more/better glass then getting my flash which I rarely use off camera.  Thanks for your input Mike!


----------

